

The disappeared: Chicago police detain Americans at abuse-laden 'black site' - sehugg
http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/feb/24/chicago-police-detain-americans-black-site

======
gumby
I'm astonished nobody has commented. Am I the only one surprised by this? Or
are people afraid to comment (as were some people, according to the article).

~~~
dreamweapon
It's not at all out of character for the CPD, actually:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chicago_Police_Department#Cont...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chicago_Police_Department#Controversies_and_brutality)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Zuley](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Zuley)

------
randomname2
Seems this item was flagged and this alternative link ended up on the HN
frontpage instead:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9105549](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9105549)

------
kyleblarson
All under the watch of our Nobel Peace Prize winning president's former chief
of staff, Rahm Emanuel.

